# IC Programmierung...



## FaaB (21. Februar 2004)

also ich will jetzt anfang mich mit IC Programmierung zu beschäftigen,
doch finde mit google keine nützlichen seiten dafür.
kennt ihr welche wo es vielleicht ein paar tuts oda tipps und tricks gibt?

hf, faab


----------



## melmager (22. Februar 2004)

Kommt auch drauf an was für ein IC du programmieren möchtest 

Es gibt z.b. von Conrad das C-Controll System - das wird mit Basic programmiert.

Also mal Info in welche Richtung du gehen möchtest


----------



## basd (7. März 2004)

Was verstehst du unter IC Programmierung ! 
Den Begriff hab ich noch nie gehört.
Ich nehme mal an du meinst MicroControler oder Prozessoren?

Da würde ich fürn Anfang Intel/Siemens 8051  oder ein PIC vorschlagen. Notfalls auch ein Z80 .
Übrigens in den letzten c't s gab es entsprechende Artikel (bis jetzt 4-teilig)


----------



## JoKne (21. Mai 2004)

Geh mal auf http://www.rowalt.de dort findest du jede Menge.
Hauptsächlich über AVR die hauptsächlich in Basic aber auch mit C programmiert werden.
Les dich mal durch, irgendwo ist da auch ein Link auf http://www.segor.de ()
dort bekommst du nen kompletten Bausatz für das im Buch beschriebene 
Entwicklungsboard.


----------

